# Got city water



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I got folk what thin I'm a bit bats fer storin water. Why would I store water? I have city water!

Well this past weekend in a near by small town they had two buildins catch fire. The volunteer fire dept drained the only water tower in town fightin the fire. They was unable ta refill the tower cause the fire burned the power lines in the area!

Our CERT unit delivered a generator so they could start pumpin water, but it was still several hours before it really made a difference in the level. After havin drained the tower dry that community is on a boil all water alert. 

So, that be a perfect example a why ya should keep water on hand. Ya just never know when that tap gonna run dry an fer how long. It just ain't that hard ta keep say 20 er so gallons on hand with a way a treatin more. 

I got lots a places I can pull water from. Yet I keep a reasonable supply on hand just in case. Hard ta convince some folk that it ain't always gonna be roses.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

That is a perfect example to use when talking to non-preppers.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

One time I was telling someone I wanted to get a gas heater so if the power went down my family would be ok. She said they had some on sale at Dollar General. I said that's great how much? She said 20 bucks so I responded with, wow that's cheep. She then said yeah they look great, all you have to do is plug them in and you have instant heat. Some people right?


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got folk what thin I'm a bit bats fer storin water. Why would I store water? I have city water!
> 
> Well this past weekend in a near by small town they had two buildins catch fire. The volunteer fire dept drained the only water tower in town fightin the fire. They was unable ta refill the tower cause the fire burned the power lines in the area!
> 
> ...


It's funny isn't it, that the folks who poke the most fun are the one's that keep screaming for the gub'mint (  ) to rescue them.

My wife takes no end of pleasure in reminding me that "everything happens for a reason". There's a reason we could only afford a double-wide on a slab out here in the sub-sub-suburbs... Reasons like, we have a 20' deep driven-point well that never seems to run dry, even in the driest times. (a well that's soon getting a hand-pump plumbed right up into the kitchen, when I find just the right one)

Reasons like; we have great neighbors who don't mind the sound of an occasional gun-shot, and even make that sound from time to time.

Reasons like; because of where we are, who's around us, and what's around us, even though we're *way way way* behind where we really ought to be, we're a hell of a lot better off than the aforementioned fun-pokers!

...and so are you!

Coot, let 'em think you're nuts! It will help keep the riff-raff away!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Yet I keep a reasonable supply on hand just in case.


And there you have it ... :2thumb:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

biobacon said:


> One time I was telling someone I wanted to get a gas heater so if the power went down my family would be ok. She said they had some on sale at Dollar General. I said that's great how much? She said 20 bucks so I responded with, wow that's cheep. She then said yeah they look great, all you have to do is plug them in and you have instant heat. Some people right?


Here's your sign! :rofl:


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

biobacon said:


> One time I was telling someone I wanted to get a gas heater so if the power went down my family would be ok. She said they had some on sale at Dollar General. I said that's great how much? She said 20 bucks so I responded with, wow that's cheep. She then said yeah they look great, all you have to do is plug them in and you have instant heat. Some people right?


:laugh: sad....but funny.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I got folk what thin I'm a bit bats fer storin water. Why would I store water? I have city water!
> 
> Well this past weekend in a near by small town they had two buildins catch fire. The volunteer fire dept drained the only water tower in town fightin the fire. They was unable ta refill the tower cause the fire burned the power lines in the area!
> 
> ...


We have city water out here in the country, this is just the reason I put a well down by hand and am just now setting it up so can run water out to the greenhouse, chickencoop and backup water to the house 12v water pump also, would also put a hand pump in but at 33' a little to deep.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

memrymaker said:


> :laugh: sad....but funny.


maybe they should store some electricity in case the power goes out?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like the towns infrastructure needs some serious upgrade.


----------

